
America’s Up and Coming Tech Boom Cities - andysowards
http://infinigeek.com/up-and-coming-tech-boom-cities-in-america/
======
thinkling
TL;DR: Seattle, Austin, Denver ("high-tech startup density"), and Kansas City
("has just begun to emerge as a tech hub that offers a plethora of job
opportunities"\--but no specifics).

